# Chrome



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Found some chrome on the small creek by my house, there were more fish within a mile of the lake then upstream where I normally fish. Once I found active fish I had to go get my daughter from school. Caught 7 total last 4 came within 20 minutes and that included a short walk to the last hole. I threw untied chunks of steelhead skein today, didn’t have time to tie sacs. One of the pics is from the other day. Goodluck everyone when the big rivers clear there should be a truckload of fresh fish.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice fish. Anybody catching fish on the Chagrin south of Daniels Park?


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Beauty chromers.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Good day. I fished from 9-12:30 and got 13. Had to move around some. Got them in 4 holes on the Chagrin. Trout worms were the ticket.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

People been catching a lot on wax worms and plastics lately. The fresh push of fish are hungry and want to fatten up for the long winter.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have not had the time to fish for more then a couple hours lately. Hopefully make it out for a longer trip soon


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Me neither. I wasted 4 days going out for muzzleloader. Didnt even see a deer. Lol meanwhile the bite was strong after all that rain. Fishing is a lot better than deer hunting.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope that was to get your daughter from school so that she could catch them too. some experiences are more important than that "book learning" stuff...


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Shes 4, it was a decent trek with 1 big hill, She Doesn’t do well in the cold. In the spring I’ll try to take her to a couple easy access spots.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Shes 4, it was a decent trek with 1 big hill, She Doesn’t do well in the cold. In the spring I’ll try to take her to a couple easy access spots.


ok. sounds reasonable... i really got excited when i saw your post and thought how cool. but then no pics of her... you are right to gauge the event to what your daughter can handle.

my son still talks of the times we both skipped school & work to hunt, fish, or ride dirt bikes. i still remember the morning my dad convinced me to give myself the day off from my own company to go deer hunting. i first told him no and then i said what the hell... we scored the biggest and last buck together that morning by the old family homestead. (thanks for reminding me of that.)


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Your daughters will have a good time with you. Mine were 7 when I first got them out. They love the bugs and animals you see along the way too. My older daughters, I was lucky and hooked a steelhead their first time. Took a few before they landed it and I usually get the net under the fish as it is starting to scream downstream away from them. My younger daughter goes trout fishing with me but not steelhead unless it is warm. She has caught trout though. Here are their first fish.
























All fish were released to fight another day.

BTW - this pair of waders is available cheap if you like them. Felt soles and no leaks.
My youngest is 15 YO this month.
Have a great time!

Rickerd


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

She loves fishing. She’s caught bluegill and bass. When she was younger She has been with me when I’ve landed steelies and I let her help me reel them in but I don’t think she remembers. She is a bluegill sniper though Lol


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

how kool is that lol


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i broke my kids in on the rocky in the summer months fishing for carp...
hook, couple of split shot and a can of corn and youre good to go...
they get to bring in some pretty big fish that put up a good fight, once they get the feel of those big fish, thats usually all it takes...and they get a kick out of walking the bank and finding the pods of carp...


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

See what you started Sniper!?

If its bluegill they like, you have to try using the Grillos "Fat Caddis." 




My youngest helped me tie half a dozen and we used them on the Westlake Rec pond 5 or 6 years ago. She was casting the fly and catching bluegill after bluegill from the bank. She landed a dozen 4-6.5 inches long in 45 minutes. We were casting distance away from the ADA dock where 2 families were using worms under a float and caught a couple fish between them. They had the nerve to cast right next to my daughters fly and she still caught the fish. 
Rickerd

PS - Andrew Grillos guided me for half a day on the Green River Gorge WA. On his 4wt fiberglass rod, I caught 2 dozen wild trout on his fly biggest was a 2.5 pounder. He seems to be a great guy but I think he paused guiding to take up Engineering School last I heard.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

My dad has a 1-acre pond loaded with bluegill. She casts in and the fish are usually biting as soon as the bait hits the water.


----------

